# sex my sevs?



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Couple of questions as my sevs have started behaving unusually. rotkeil is posturing and he and the larger red are starting to be territorial of some tankspace in front of a piece of large bogwood - It's only a couple of feet from where the uaru are digging!!!!
So questions are do you reckon I'm right in my opinion that the rotkeil is a male ( still small), the red is a female (Looks a little fat and ripe) and they are initiating courtship?
Although it's unlikely that fry will survive, is it more likely to get a mix of red and rotkeil or a brood of unwanted hybrids?

Posturing









Nicely "scribbled" head?









"ripe" female?









Almost forgot- red is 6.5 -7" rotkeil is about 4 -4.5"


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Watching them spawn today, they are indeed male rotkeil and female red :thumb:


----------

